# TV bloqueado



## lostresgatitos (Feb 19, 2007)

No soy un ingeniero electronico, pero necesito la ayuda de ustedes, por favor... Mi bebita me bloqueo mi TV recco de 21 " RTV2157, es un modelo que aqui ya no existe en tiendas, eso me digo falabella, la TV esta bloqueada completamente no funciona nada de los botones que tiene en la parte inferior de la tv debajo de la pantalla ni las del control remoto (q es negro con gris y pqueño) solo funciona el boton de encendido. Yo ya no se que hacer!! la pantalla esta de un color azul y con un candadito rojo .Q puedo hacer. Si lo abro que pieza puedo mover?? por favor alguno de uds me puede ayudar o darme un consejo, ya que aqui ya perdio la garantia...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## williamb (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola

Una posible solucion seria que cambiaras la memoria de tu tv, es una parecida a la del archivo adjunto, pero al comprarla debes buscarla que ya este programada segun la referencia de tu tv, no es simplemente comprarla y ponerla. ( no creo que te funcione asi ).

Saludos


----------

